# Buy house in australia



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everybody,
Would like to ask whether I have the right to buy a house in australia if I only hold a visa 457? 
Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can but you may find it is difficult to get a loan and then there is obviously a risk of if you lose your sponsorship and have to leave.


----------



## bendickson8990 (Oct 27, 2010)

Visa 457 is just a temporary residence status and has many restrictions. Consulting a real estate agent or somebody knowledgeable regarding this issues would be the best thing to do. What are the legal proceedings and all the requirements. Settling in Australia is not bad at all especially if your main source of income is coming there.
More power and God bless.


----------



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

Dear all,
Thank you very much for your comment. Hopefully I will have my visa 175 and then, I can buy a house.


----------

